# GCC nachinstallieren unter SuSE 9.1 personal



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Ich suche jetzt schon Stunden (auch hier im Forum), habe mir schon 2 tarballs und 1 rpm runtergeladen, aber ich finde einfach keine verständliche und auch funktionierende Möglichkeit den GNU C Compiler zu installieren.

Könnte mir von euch bitte jemand sagen, wie ich das am besten machen könnte?

Mein System:
SuSE 9.1 personal
Mit whereis finde ich weder gcc noch cc, auch make wird nicht gefunden.
rpm ist installiert.

Warum funktionieren die Tarballs nicht:
Es ist überhaupt kein Compiler vorhanden, der die sources umwandeln könnte
(nach ./configure ist schluss)

Warum funktioniert das rpm nicht:
Entpacken kann ich das rpm mit rpm -i zwar schon, Inhalt ist aber wieder lediglich ein Tarball.

ich habe mir die Tarballs von gcc.gnu.org und das rpm von rpmseek.com runtergeladen.

Binaries scheint es für SuSE aber nicht zu geben.

Ich bin langsam am Verzweifeln und für eure Hilfe seeeeeeeeehr dankbar!

cu shutdown


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Dezember 2004)

Ähm, wieso installierst du nicht den mit deinem SuSE 9.0 mitgelieferten gcc etc.?

Und über http://gcc.gnu.org/install/binaries.html bin ich auf folgende Seite gelangt: ftp://ftp.openpkg.org/release/2.2/BIN/ix86-suse9.0/ wo es anscheinend einen ziemlichen Haufen an rpms für SuSE 9.0 gibt.



			
				shutdown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum funktioniert das rpm nicht:
> Entpacken kann ich das rpm mit rpm -i zwar schon, Inhalt ist aber wieder lediglich ein Tarball.
> 
> ich habe mir die Tarballs von gcc.gnu.org und das rpm von rpmseek.com runtergeladen.
> ...



Bitte? Du darfst eben nicht die Version runterladen, welche "src" im Namen beinhaltet, da dies lediglich der Quelltext der jeweiligen Applikation ist.

http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/gcc-3.3.1-29.i586.html?hl=com&cs=gcc:PN:0:0:1:0:975819 gcc 3.3.1 für SuSE 9.0 von rpmseek.com

btw: Mit "rpm -i" installierst du normalerweise eine rpm-Datei und entpackst sie nicht.


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank!

Das mit dem src im Dateinamen hätte ich mir wirklich auch selber denken können

Allerdings erhalte ich jetzt beim Installieren des rpm's, das du vorgeschlagen hast, diese Fehlermeldung:

Failed dependencies:
        glibc-devel is needed by gcc-3.3.1-29
        cpp = 3.3.1-29 is needed by gcc-3.3.1-29

Was muss ich jetzt tun?

shutdown


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Dezember 2004)

Na glibc-devel und cpp installieren.
Du musst noch eigenständiger werden. Am besten ist es immer wenn du dir die Meldung genau durchliest, dann ergibt sich eigentlich schon alles.

glibc-devel: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/glibc-devel-2.3.2-92.i586.html?hl=com&cs=glibc:PN:0:0:1:0:975856
cpp: http://rpmseek.com/rpm-dl/cpp-3.3.1-29.i586.html?hl=com&cs=cpp:PN:0:0:1:0:975617

Das sind Abhängigkeiten, die der gcc voraussetzt da er ohne sie nicht richtig funktionieren würde.


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

Danke, das habe ich jetzt alles erledigt.

Ich weiß jetzt allerdings nicht, wie ich die Umgebungsvariable CC richtig besetzen muss.
Das: CC="/usr/bin/gcc"
funktioniert leider nicht.

(Fehlermeldung beim ./configure:
*** The command 'gcc -o conftest -O2   conftest.c' failed.
*** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.)

den Befehl setenv kennt er nicht 

Vielen Dank
shutdown


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Dezember 2004)

Unter meinem Gentoo-System ist CC auf den Wert "gcc" gesetzt. Probiers mal damit.


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

Tut mir Leid, wenn ich langsam nerve

Ist make ein eigenes Programm? Muss ich das installieren?
Das configure scheint jetzt ohne Probleme durch zu laufen, allerdings findet er dann den Befehl make nicht.

shutdown

./configure
loading cache ./config.cache
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for a BSD compatible install... (cached) /usr/bin/install -c
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... no
checking for ar... (cached) ar
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-as... no
checking for as... (cached) as
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no
checking for dlltool... (cached) dlltool
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld... no
checking for ld... (cached) ld
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm... no
checking for nm... (cached) nm
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no
checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-windres... no
checking for windres... (cached) windres
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objcopy... no
checking for objcopy... (cached) objcopy
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... no
checking for objdump... (cached) objdump
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... no
checking for ar... (cached) ar
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-as... no
checking for as... (cached) as
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-dlltool... no
checking for dlltool... (cached) dlltool
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ld... no
checking for ld... (cached) ld
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-nm... no
checking for nm... (cached) nm
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... no
checking for ranlib... (cached) ranlib
checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-windres... no
checking for windres... (cached) windres
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
creating ./config.status
creating Makefile
?@linux:~/gcc-3.4.3> make
bash: make: command not found
?@linux:~/gcc-3.4.3>


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Dezember 2004)

Dir fehlt wohl  make bzw. automake.


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

Ich fang jetzt gleich das Weinen an :suspekt:

automake
sh: line 1: autoconf: command not found
configure.in: no proper invocation of AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE was found.
configure.in: You should verify that configure.in invokes AM_INIT_AUTOMAKE,
configure.in: that aclocal.m4 is present in the top-level directory,
configure.in: and that aclocal.m4 was recently regenerated (using aclocal).
automake: no `Makefile.am' found or specified

Was kann denn ich dafür, dass es kein Makefile.am gibt


----------



## generador (17. Dezember 2004)

einfach alles mit yast nachinstallieren was dir fehlt

bei mir funktioniert das immer


----------



## shutdown (17. Dezember 2004)

ich habe aber leider nicht die Professional-Version


----------



## generador (17. Dezember 2004)

was hat das denn jetzt mit der prof version zu tun

das sollte doch auch unter home oder wie das heißt gehen


----------



## imweasel (17. Dezember 2004)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was hat das denn jetzt mit der prof version zu tun
> 
> das sollte doch auch unter home oder wie das heißt gehen



Hi,

also YAST ist sicherlich dabei, aber es kann ja sein, das bei der Personal-Version das eine oder andere Paket nicht dabei ist, dann muss man sich diese eben aus dem Netz besorgen.


----------

